# New DTH connection. Is Videocon crap?



## knight17 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi

I am planning to take a new DTH connection. I earlier had Dish TV when it was introduced and signal/connection used  to get disrupted at slight rains or even just cloudy skies (rain fade). Then suddenly our local cable improved and I switched to that; now the cable service is back to the gutter. Is the DTH situation in rains same now also? Is there one DTH provider that performs better in cloudy skies than others?

My quick google-fu shows Videocon the cheapest, (other than Sun   Direct I think, but Sun doesn't have that many channels to choose from). I am thinking   about going for Videocon D2H does anyone have experience with them?

I don't need any sports, Hindi, or music channels and I want English news, movies, general entertainment, and channels like Discovery, Nat Geo etc along with Malayalam package for local news and entertainment. I currently plan to take a set top box with USB pen drive for video recording.

Anything else that I should keep in mind?


----------



## devil'sdouble (Oct 24, 2015)

In short, yes, they are crap. They are one of the worst DTH provider out there, as simple as that. But at the same time for people who don't care about picture quality, or sound, they consider it the best bang for bucks. So if you are that type, go for that. Weather conditions? No, it has not improved for DTH services, and D2H in this regard is the worst too, in comparison with TS or ADTV. But be informed that for non-seasonal rain or thunderstorm even TS or ADTV goes out, but the advantage over D2H is restoration times are faster.

Tata Sky will be preferred, for anyone who gives a damn about picture, sound quality, and a good customer care, but don't give a damn about money.

ADTV will be preferred for those who want something little better for money, with great picture and good sound, but forget about customer care.

D2H is and always be there for people who just care that they have all the HD and SD channels, for the lowest rate, okay-ish customer care, but forget about any thing quality.


----------



## jkultimate (Oct 24, 2015)

All DTH suffer from signal loss when rainy/cloudy.


----------



## Cruzy (Oct 25, 2015)

But as a current dish TV user, the rain fade has reduced a lot and also the picture quality and sound is good too.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2015)

devil'sdouble said:


> In short, yes, they are crap. They are one of the worst DTH provider out there, as simple as that. But at the same time for people who don't care about picture quality, or sound, they consider it the best bang for bucks. So if you are that type, go for that. Weather conditions? No, it has not improved for DTH services, and D2H in this regard is the worst too, in comparison with TS or ADTV. But be informed that for non-seasonal rain or thunderstorm even TS or ADTV goes out, but the advantage over D2H is restoration times are faster.
> 
> Tata Sky will be preferred, for anyone who gives a damn about picture, sound quality, and a good customer care, but don't give a damn about money.
> 
> ...



Bang on.

Unless the rain takes the form of thunderstorm, you'll hardly notice any problem.

Using Tata Sky from it's inception.


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Oct 25, 2015)

Using Tatasky hd and its costly but in terms of customer care its pretty good.

Picture and audio quality is very good but there is yellowish tint in hd channels which you are only able to see if you are picky about colours.

I recommend Tatasky.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 27, 2015)

Tatasky is the costliest. Dish and Videocon are less costly and are fine. It all depends on how deep your pocket is.


----------



## sumit05 (Oct 27, 2015)

dreamdth.com


----------



## kARTechnology (Oct 27, 2015)

Using airtel hd since past 4 years...its great...customer service is ok...Pic quality if great and so is sound (5.1 DOLBY DIGITAL VIA TOSLINK/SPDIF/OPTICAL FIBER)


----------



## amjath (Oct 28, 2015)

Full Blown Review Of Videocon D2H HD (ALSO TATASKY HD VS D2H HD)

Its a year old review thread but worth reading


----------



## paragjadhav (Nov 12, 2015)

I think,those who gave reply that videocon is crap,were firing in air.
I'm using d2h since 2008 with not a single issue,although it loses signal when there is dense cloud(only dense cloud,not little) but it is normal with all the providers.
If you want great picture and sound quality then connect HDMI port of your TV to d2h set top box.
It is very good and I'm proud of it.In 7 years of journey,I've just paid 1K for upgrading my box which was immediately credited to my account.
If your budget is tight then you can purchase basic recorder from d2h,in which you can attach your pendrive/ext.HDD to store recorded TV programs rather than going for inbuilt storage set top boxes.
I've seen Tata Sky and DishTV at my friends' home but it was of medium quality as compared to d2h.
At last decision is yours,but I recommend 'Videocon d2h'


----------

